# 2015 US Open (golf)



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Next week (Thursday to Sunday) we'll see a unique US Open. I've golfed around the world, and there is no course like Chambers Bay GC, University Place, WA. The closest. I would suggest, would be a hybrid of Ballybunion (Old Course) and Royal Portrush (Dunluce Course), and even then, it wouldn't be very close.

Groupings and tee times...

http://www.pgatour.com/news/2015/06/12/2015-us-open-tee-times-chambers-bay.html


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I could do without Spieth dominating from start to end, which I found annoying at Augusta given that 4 of my favourites -- Rose, Rory, Lefty & Woods -- were all in contention.

I'd love Lefty to do the trick next week and finally seal the deal on that elusive US win.

My dark horse pick: Rickie Fowler


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Remember this name ----> *Lee McCoy*

He's in the field as an amateur. While I don't expect him to win this week, it's only a matter of time. When Georgia got trounced at the NCAAs, Lee was the sole bright spot for the Dawgs. He has the game and the temperament to be a champion at the highest level.

The winner next week needs to be ACCURATE. Deadly accurate. I think my favorite players (Fowler, D. Johnson, and Day) have the length to win but their propensities to put up big numbers will hurt them. We're going to see a few 8s, 9s, and 10s next week. You can't win a US Open with a quad bogey on your scorecard. Rory will not win. Spieth has the game but maybe not the head yet. This thing will be a pressure cooker and I don't think Jordan has the mentality yet to win with pars and bogeys. Some of the other youngsters (Rogers, Thomas, or Reed) could make a splash eventually but only Reed is in the field (I think).

Sadly, I think this year will have another consistently boring winner, along the lines of Z. Johnson or Kaymer. My picks

1. G Mac
2. Matsuyama
3. Furyk

Dark horse - Els or Schwartzel


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I think that this particular course will be very challenging for many pro golfers. Only a handful of the pros have actually taken the time to play this course in the weeks before the US Open. 

It will be quite interesting to watch the leader board during this PGA event. I will be following it closely myself.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> I could do without Spieth dominating from start to end, which I found annoying at Augusta given that 4 of my favourites -- Rose, Rory, Lefty & Woods -- were all in contention.
> 
> I'd love Lefty to do the trick next week and finally seal the deal on that elusive US win.
> 
> My dark horse pick: Rickie Fowler


Spieth has cooled off in the recent weeks. The guy has actually been missing some putts! Hate it when someone that young plays soooo cool. I couldn't make an 18-inch putt with all those people watching. whipersnapper


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

An excellent (and add free ) article From Tree to Greens by the New York Times has lots of details about what the golfers are going to face in the US Open.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

As does this one.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Speith started off very well. Can you say Grand Slam?
Well, not really. He's not a big hitter and this course is long, but he will get the roll.
How about Day getting up to an applause? I thought I was watching American football.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, this thread has really taken off! Nice to see. And seeing how 3 of my favorite golfers are tied for 1st, I have a good chance at being happy with the results.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Poor DJ. Ever to win a major? He's shot himself in the head three times--Pebble Beach (2010 US Open), Whistling Straits (2010 US PGA), Chambers Bay (2015 US Open).

2015 Grand Slam for Spieth? If so, a Bobby Jones comparison will become obvious. Good luck to young man Jordan on accomplishing this feat. Better to do it early...before the demons set in. :devil:


----------



## phlrdfd (Jan 18, 2015)

Phil should have taken Johnson out for drinks that night. Kind of ironic that this was the first major Craig Norman called on TV.

Although I'm a Spieth fan, it was hard to see him win it like that. And not only because of what Johnson did. It looked like Spieth had it in hand as he walked away from the 16th green. Then he played 17.

I enjoy having the U.S. Open on the west coast. We get to watch most of the action during prime time on the east coast.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I want Els to win.


----------

